# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Diet and supplements for football athletes

## shwamin2004

What are some good supplements to take while training and would it be a good idea to follow the same rules for gaining weight and strength as a bodybuilder?

----------


## shwamin2004

Also does anyone know of any good websites that talk more about football related topics such as off-season training and summer training?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Also does anyone know of any good websites that talk more about football related topics such as off-season training and summer training?



TRY THIS ONE

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=242008

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> What are some good supplements to take while training and would it be a good idea to follow the same rules for gaining weight and strength as a bodybuilder?



http://www.sports-performance-news.c...x.jeo?refid=41


THIS IS WHERE I GET MY SUPP: NITROMAX AND MUSCO MXT THEY ARE TWO GREAT PRODUCTS FOR STRENGTH AND RECOVERY. THE MUSCO MXT REALLY HELP WITH STRENGTH AND JOINT PAINS

----------


## shwamin2004

Haha...yeah I kinda meant besides this one. Thanks alot for the second link though.

----------


## shwamin2004

ummm...on second thought. The supplement site seems alittle shitty...

----------


## JJEB2

whey protein, CEE, glutamine, NO explode, aminos. any of these would help. my personal diet I eat anywhere from 6-8 meals and around 3-5 pounds of chicken a day along with breakfast and a family dinner. the diet section could help alot for u. i am not diet guru but i just eat as much as i can.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> ummm...on second thought. The supplement site seems alittle shitty...



lil tip my man, dont judge the product by the site, they make good products thats why they have teams like lsu, tenn, tides taking there products

----------


## shwamin2004

> lil tip my man, dont judge the product by the site, they make good products thats why they have teams like lsu, tenn, tides taking there products


hrmmm...thats all you needed to say. thanks..

----------

